# What is with her ears??



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay I love love this goat, I really want to keep her and her blue eyes aren't helping me sell her neither is her wonderful personality but her ears have me stumped.  None of the other babies have ears like this, will they change in time??

Please look at her ears for me and give me your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 8, 2011)

thats the cutest thing i've ever seen! i have nothing to add but i totally laughed when i saw this!


----------



## mistee (Mar 8, 2011)

SOMETIMES THEY CAN GET ALL CRINCKLED UP IN THE WOMB... THEY SHOULD STRAIGHTEN BUT IF YOU ARE WORRIED YOU CAN TAPE THEM..... SHE TI TO STINKING CUTE


----------



## chandasue (Mar 8, 2011)

I had one with floppy ears and they straightened out after a month or so. You can tape them straight with a toilet paper tube if they really bother you. I think it's totally adorable!


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

okay, I think she has wormed her way into my heart.  Littler bugger!


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 8, 2011)

They look like they have frostbite?  That happens to some of our calves and the tips eventually fall off.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 8, 2011)

That might be the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

I really don't think it is frostbite while it was cold and she kidded outside in the goat shed full of warm straw I found them and moved them up to the kidding area with the heat lamp within a half an hour.  

Cmjust, coming from you I am taking that as a compliment, thanks! I love reading your goat posts.


----------



## julieq (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a little teddy bear there!


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 8, 2011)

Well thats good its not frostbite, its been sooo cold here.  We had a week straight of -20to-30 during calving poor babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 8, 2011)

Did she get BoSe? A shot of BoSe will help that. Also time will help and you can tape them.


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

She did not get BoSe, I have to get that from my vet, correct?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, BoSe is Rx.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never head of selenium deficiency affecting their ears. Does it? 

She sure is cute! If you want to fix the ears, I'd try splinting them with some cardboard and bandage tape.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't blame you for keeping her, she's TOO cute!


----------



## elevan (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahh!  Adorable!


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

*carefully tucks kid into jacket and runs away while throwing banana chips at the chickens to keep them quiet*

I have no idea what goat you're talking about. 

CUTESTTHINGEVER.


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the compliments.  If all of you think she is that cute, I guess she is a keeper.  I am glad to hear that because I really want to keep her.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol if you were going to sell her I'd drive up to Idaho ASAP (when she's weaned) and buy her and let her live with my gelding. Soooo cute!


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

MsPony said:
			
		

> Lol if you were going to sell her I'd drive up to Idaho ASAP (when she's weaned) and buy her and let her live with my gelding. Soooo cute!


Now why would you come buy her when you already have her in your coat? LOL!


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

*sees a couple berries escape from under coat* 

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

My husband just asked where you live and I told him I didn't know.  I also told him you were kidding! We can't believe how fast these babies are getting new homes.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

I live two days drive from my MIL and she lives in Salmon, ID which is a stones throw from Bozeman, MT. 

I am joking, but can pretend for now


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 8, 2011)

Our little mutt pygmy wether had a curled ear as a kid.  It finally straightened out when he was about a year old.  I didn't do anything with it, it just eventually worked its way out.

I do have to agree, she is the cutest kid I have ever seen!!!  Love her!!!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

MsPony said:
			
		

> *carefully tucks kid into jacket and runs away while throwing banana chips at the chickens to keep them quiet*
> 
> I have no idea what goat you're talking about.
> 
> CUTESTTHINGEVER.


----------

